# best way to get dirt out of grout lines without scraping it out?



## kilani (Jan 10, 2012)

I have had dirt build up in my grout lines for a bout a yr, used a steamer, scrub brush, and a mop, came out pretty good but doesn't match up exactly with my wall grout, not really wanting to scrape this whole floor cuz its a lot of tile. Is the any suggestions?


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

You could use a grout stain/sealer like this one: http://www.custombuildingproducts.c...Colorants/GroutColorant.aspx?user=pro&lang=en

Make sure to read instructions may have to use sulfamic acid cleaner 1st. 

I had to use this when about 2 years ago I had issues with Customs grout colors being splotchy, works like a charm.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome to the adverse affects of cementitious grout.

Try some hot water with OxyClean and a scrub brush. That should get it topically as clean as it can be. The rest of the grime remaining has already embedded itself into the grout. I never suggest using acid unless you are familiar with what you're doing. The experienced person might have success without issue but the inexperienced person can not only mess up the grout, they can affect the thinset, possibly tile and can be harmful to the user. 

Skip the acid and go straight to the grout sealant. It will solve the grout color issue, seal the existing grout and be more stain resistant than the original installation.
http://www.mapei.com/us-en/product-...a=0&IDProdotto=1005815&IDTipo=162&IDLinea=102


----------



## SaniGLAZE (Apr 2, 2012)

Your best option would be to restore the grout with a non porous grout overlay so that you would have uniformity with the wall grout less of a a maintenance hassle in the future by eliminating the grout’s porosity.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

what do you mean by overlay? right on top of it ?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Break out some sooper troopers from benning, give them tooth brushes and any variant of oxyclean and a case of beer later, you'll be OK.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2012)

It would also depend on how deep the grout line is saturated. If the stain is all the way through, there's not much that you can do to "lift" it out. If that's the case, the grout will probably need to be removed and the joint re-grouted. 

It also depends on what the stain is. Mineral: Use a mild acidic, then neutralize with an alkaline and remove with pressure wash/vacuum. (Never use acidic cleaner on natural stone though!) Grease, dirt, oil, etc: A good alkaline based emulsifier and possibly some citric solution to loosen the stain before pressure washing.

Once removed, you may want to consider some kind of sealant, especially if there is a chance of this happening again.

There are some companies out there who use green solutions combined with high pressure and vacuum to remove stains like these.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It would also depend on how deep the grout line is saturated. If the stain is all the way through, there's not much that you can do to "lift" it out. If that's the case, the grout will probably need to be removed and the joint re-grouted.
> 
> It also depends on what the stain is. Mineral: Use a mild acidic, then neutralize with an alkaline and remove with pressure wash/vacuum. (Never use acidic cleaner on natural stone though!) Grease, dirt, oil, etc: A good alkaline based emulsifier and possibly some citric solution to loosen the stain before pressure washing.
> 
> ...


It's like cleaning a carpet...not so much lifting it out as it is driving it further in. :whistling


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2012)

Meaning what?


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

In some cases I've been able to use a stone poultice. Spread the poultice and cover it with plastic wrap. Make sure it's tested in an inconspicuous area, just in case it pulls pigment as well.

Or, the trust ol' Magic Eraser??? :boxing:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I recommend miracle Mira soap.. it's really good and easy on the hands of gentle men like us..


----------

